# black spots on live rock in QT tank



## newby30gallon (Jan 15, 2010)

i recently noticed black spots on live rock in my QT tank. parameters

ph 8.3
KH 12-13
N2/AMM/N3 0.0
Temp 79


i did have a damsel that i was QT'ing for ICH before moving to the main tank. no chemicals used. PASFURS suggested method of garlic, temp and low salinity was used. The damsel is happy and healthy in the main tank, but the black spots remain. My main concern is that i have no direct lighting on this tank, just a hang on filter, a powerhead and a heater. 

Any ideas, is the algae good or bad do i need to cure before adding another fish to the QT? I am wanting to get a Pygmy angel this weekend and want to QT. please advise

thanks


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

um the QT should be bare of anything so that if anything need treatment you wont kill off any thing... also as you should be doing W/C very often in a QT the rock will not cycle properly


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

oh and i would just CLEAN the tank very well and set it up again for the new in inhabitant after they go into DT clean again and ready for the next or put away until needed


----------

